

Steve Jobs' 2005 Stanford Commencement Address - nirajan
http://vidinterest.com/video/4594/drawing-from-some-of-the-most-pivotal-points-in-his-life-ste
Drawing from some of the most pivotal points in his life, Steve Jobs, chief executive officer and co-founder of Apple Computer and of Pixar Animation Studios, urged graduates to pursue their dreams and see the opportunities in life
======
davcj
Most inspiring speech ever !!

